# Buying a motocycle



## Winterflight (Sep 30, 2015)

I will soon be living in Thailand for 6 months using a Multiple Entry Visa and will be returning again soon after for the same period of time. For this and future visits I'd like to buy and own a 125 motorcycle with required insurance cover. 

Question: Am I still legally entitled to buy and own (in my own name) a motorcycle despite only being in the country as a ‘tourist’?


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

I've researched this, but haven't done it yet. My understanding is one needs a Certificate of Residence. I found a multi month lease on an apartment would serve me, don't know else what will be sufficient. Get the certificate from Immigration. As with everything Immigration does, each office can and does do things their own way - which might change tomorrow.

Technically one can't buy and register a bike on a tourist visa. Seems to be widely ignored by Immigration. Don't know about Insurance requirements. My insurance agent is well respected by the local expats, so I'll verify the insurance end with him. I don't want to be allowed to buy a bike if the way I did it invalidates the insurance.


----------



## Winterflight (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi Dancebert.
Thanks very much for your reply, much appreciated.
Yes it looks like I would be making things unnecessarily complicated, especially insurance wise, by buying a motorcycle. Based on this information I think I’ll change my plan and rent instead…………no point in making life difficult for myself.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

You can buy a bike regardless of the type of visa.
Bring a copy of your lease to the immigration department along with your passport and copies. They'll give you a Certificate of Residency which you then give to the dealer to buy the bike.


----------



## bigt116 (Jul 10, 2015)

dancebert said:


> I've researched this, but haven't done it yet. My understanding is one needs a Certificate of Residence. I found a multi month lease on an apartment would serve me, don't know else what will be sufficient. Get the certificate from Immigration. As with everything Immigration does, each office can and does do things their own way - which might change tomorrow.
> 
> *Technically one can't buy and register a bike on a tourist visa. **Seems to be widely ignored by Immigration.* Don't know about Insurance requirements. My insurance agent is well respected by the local expats, so I'll verify the insurance end with him. I don't want to be allowed to buy a bike if the way I did it invalidates the insurance.


Absolute c****p ! You pays your cash and you gets your bike, your visa or extension status has NOTHING to do with it.

Of course Immigration ignore it - buying a bike has NOTHING to do with Immigration.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

If you want to get an actual title, the "Green Book", you need to have a Certificate of Residency from Immigration to give to the dealer. Obviously, you can get a bike without legally owning it, as you must have done. Absolute cr*p? No. I guess to each his own.


----------



## bigt116 (Jul 10, 2015)

A Certificate of Residence can be for a number of reasons, buying a bike is just one of them. As I said, Immigration have nothing to do with buying a bike.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Since a CoR is required to buy a bike, and Immigration issues the CoR, Immigration is involved in buying a bike. Geese!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

OK, big116, I see you just want to fight. I won't bother with you anymore.


----------



## bigt116 (Jul 10, 2015)

No, I just want people to have the facts, not ridiculous mis-truths.


----------

